# Memtest giving 500+ errors! Plus, memory_management bsod!



## winterwonderland (Jun 20, 2017)

I got my additional brand new 2x4gb kingston value 2133mhz cl15 pieces today (i had 2 of these from before), but when i installed them, i first got a bsod that said memory_management something. I then tried to update my gpu drivers to see if that helped, but nope. I got another bsod, but it went past me so fast that i only saw "default" something.. 

So. Im now trying to run memtest86 to see what is wrong (with all 4 memory sticks in place), and it turns out it is giving me waaay too many errors!! Im at pass 1 and the count says well over 500 errors already!

So....my new memory sticks are broken/not working, huh?

Because before i got my new sticks, it was running smoothly with no bsod!

What should i do now? Hoe do i fix this?

If you look at this photo, you will see that my new sticks are in the memory brackets 1 and 3 from the left, while my older ones are in brackets 2 and 4:

 

Here you can see them errors i have so far:
 

Do i return these sticks back or what?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 20, 2017)

try running this memory tool that @W1zzard posted.

you could also try removing all but a single stick & test them one at a time....there may be a culprit Ram stick...


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2017)

Is XMP set and is voltage set properly?


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 20, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> try running this memory tool that @W1zzard posted.
> 
> you could also try removing all but a single stick & test them one at a time....there may be a culprit Ram stick...



I will do that after this memtest is over.



erocker said:


> Is XMP set and is voltage set properly?



Hmm good question. I just plugged them in and that is all i have done so far. I wonder where in the bios i can see/find that on my b150m-a motherboard.. i guess it is pretty straight forward. I will see what i can figure out. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 20, 2017)

Additionally to the questions posted above are they the exact same memory kits or are they different types and if so it would be good to see exactly which models they are


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 20, 2017)

ram is bad rma it
timings are fine voltage is probly on auto but that kit is a 1.2v kit
swap the old sticks with the new sticks see if the core changes in memtest
could be imc/motherboard but unlikely with that many errors in the first pass

if he bought the wrong kit the bios should default to the lowest common denominator speed/timings but its running at rated for that kit


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 20, 2017)

Hmm.. so my dram frequency was set to auto. Shall i try to set it on ddr4 2133mhz or?

*What should my DRAM VOLTAGE be for my ddr4 RAM?
*
Apparently, my asus b150m-a does not have XMP ...

All 4 sticks are identical, yes:


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 20, 2017)

minstreless said:


> Hmm.. so my dram frequency was set to auto. Shall i try to set it on ddr4 2133mhz or?
> 
> *What should my DRAM VOLTAGE be for my ddr4 RAM?
> *
> ...


its already running at 2133~ timings look good and unless the board is way way undervolting it or way way over volting its not that
the ram is just bad


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 20, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> its already running at 2133~ timings look good and unless the board is way way undervolting it or way way over volting its not that
> the ram is just bad



Ok, so i should just revert to my old sticks and send the new ones back to the store, or?

What about the voltage? Should i change that, perhaps?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 20, 2017)

minstreless said:


> Ok, so i should just revert to my old sticks and send the new ones back to the store, or?
> 
> What about the voltage? Should i change that, perhaps?


send the new ones back and get replacements honestly it might be less of a headache to just get a completely different two stick kit and toss/resell whats in there now
that kit looks pretty janky the timings are pretty high for 2133


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 20, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> send the new ones back and get replacements honestly it might be less of a headache to just get a completely different two stick kit and toss/resell whats in there now
> that kit looks pretty janky the timings are pretty high for 2133



Ill resend them back to get some new ones then. But is it true that my motherboard intel chipset only supports frequency up to 2133mhz and not 2400mhz?


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 20, 2017)

minstreless said:


> Ill resend them back to get some new ones then. But is it true that my motherboard intel chipset only supports frequency up to 2133mhz and not 2400mhz?


officially the max is 2133,many times faster will work but usually not with 4 sticks only two


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 20, 2017)

minstreless said:


> Ill resend them back to get some new ones then. But is it true that my motherboard intel chipset only supports frequency up to 2133mhz and not 2400mhz?



I wouldnt put anything higher than 2133 into a B150 board. I also sure as hell would not put 4 sticks in it, unless the 4 sticks are from a 4 stick kit. Not 2 2 stick kits put together. I built a rig for my sisters boyfriend and did that just because 2 2 stick kits was a lot cheaper than the 4 stick kit thinking there wouldnt be a problem, but the B150 motherboard had to retrain the memory every time you boot the system up. I also dont recall there being a selection in the BIOS for XMP profiles.

Also the memory controller is on the CPU, and native support for Intel CPUs (except for cpus for the HEDT platform LGA 2011 V3, and i think Kaby Lake) is 2133. Anything over that, is considered an overclock according to the memory controller, even if you buy memory rated for higher than 2133.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 20, 2017)

minstreless said:


> What about the voltage? Should i change that, perhaps?


It says 1.2V on the stick shown in the pic. So if you can manually set it to 1.2V that might make a difference. It's worth a try at least.


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 20, 2017)

Ok, im bummed out then..

Sooo i will get my money back for these 2x4gb and sell/trash the other 2x4gb, then buy kingston 2x8gb ddr4 2133mhz pc1700 cl15 instead? No point for me to buy they hyperx ones as i cannot get 2400mhz anyway.. and im not planning any upgrades ok my motherboard in near future anyway.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 20, 2017)

That motherboard does use XMP profiles.
And, those sticks seem to be on the QVL.

Did you try reseating all the sticks.  Making sure they are seated properly.
Then boot into the BIOS setup.  Load default settings. Save and reboot.


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 20, 2017)

95Viper said:


> And, those sticks seem to be on the QVL.


I can't find them there. On the list are KVR21N15S8/4 and KVR21N15D8/8. He has KVR21N15S8K2/8.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb...72.1568236026.1497987891-126686672.1497987891


----------



## erocker (Jun 20, 2017)

In your bios, in "advanced mode" you should be able to see what voltage your RAM is running at in the "Hardware Monitor" in the right side of the screen.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 21, 2017)

MrGenius said:


> I can't find them there. On the list are KVR21N15S8/4 and KVR21N15D8/8. He has KVR21N15S8K2/8.



Yep, I musta had blurry vision or jumbled the numbers in the thought process.


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 21, 2017)

Before returning, I would suggest you to remove the old sticks and put the new ones in the slots of the old ones (2nd and 4th slots from the left as you said). That way, you will know whether your new sticks are bad. If the system runs good and you get no errors, the problem lies somewhere else. 
If you see that the RAMs are working fine in slots 2 and 4, try the same RAM in slots 1 and 3 and leave 2 and 4 blank. If you encounter errors, problem might be with board and/or IMC and/or poor contact with CPU and socket.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Reset the cmos so nothing is overclocked, blpw out all dust from memory slots, ensure memory is in correct slots per motherboard manual and not backwards, fully inserted, boot system, save optimized defaults, run testing, then set the correct speed and voltage for modules.


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 21, 2017)

itsakjt said:


> Before returning, I would suggest you to remove the old sticks and put the new ones in the slots of the old ones (2nd and 4th slots from the left as you said). That way, you will know whether your new sticks are bad. If the system runs good and you get no errors, the problem lies somewhere else.
> If you see that the RAMs are working fine in slots 2 and 4, try the same RAM in slots 1 and 3 and leave 2 and 4 blank. If you encounter errors, problem might be with board and/or IMC and/or poor contact with CPU and socket.



Ok i will try doing so.



eidairaman1 said:


> Reset the cmos so nothing is overclocked, blpw out all dust from memory slots, ensure memory is in correct slots per motherboard manual and not backwards, fully inserted, boot system, save optimized defaults, run testing, then set the correct speed and voltage for modules.



Speed is 2133mhz and voltage 1.2, yes?

And by resetting cmos, it means restoring bios to default values?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 21, 2017)

minstreless said:


> And by resetting cmos, it means restoring bios to default values?



Yes,  it will return the bios to the way it came from the factory. What it does is wipe all memory so it defaults to what it was originally


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 21, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yes,  it will return the bios to the way it came from the factory. What it does is wipe all memory so it defaults to what it was originally



Exactly. That should eliminate most issues.

Op go to kingstons site and look for the correct voltage the ram is supposed to run at and set it.


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 22, 2017)

Going to try doing as you fellas say today.

For the sticks that i have, 1.2v seems to be the value i should set in the bios yes?


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 22, 2017)

minstreless said:


> Going to try doing as you fellas say today.
> 
> For the sticks that i have, 1.2v seems to be the value i should set in the bios yes?
> View attachment 89325


Yes, but I'd BIOS is reset to stock it should be at 1.2v automatically.


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 22, 2017)

Ok, so, after some checking and memtesting, i can safely say that my leftmost stick seems to be broken or something.

Try 1: i replaced my old sticks slots (slot 2 and 4) with my new sticks (2x4gb = 8gb in total installed). ran memtest of 10 loops. no errors.
Try 2: i put my old sticks to slot 1 and 3 while my new sticks remains in slot 2 and 4 (4x4gb = 16gb in total installed). ran memtest of 3 loops. *400+ errors!!*
Try 3: i removed memory stick from slot *1* and let the sticks in slot 2, 3 and 4 remain installed (3x4gb = 12gb in total installed). ran memtest of 10 loops. NO ERRORS!

i also reset bios to default settings each time. i also checked if they were properly in place. i even cleaned the slots for possible dusts etc.

clearly, there must be something wrong with slot 1 of my memory slots (leftmost slot on this photo). now, what do i next? should i just go for a 2x8gb kit, or?


----------



## MrGenius (Jun 22, 2017)

You could try testing slot 1 by itself. That might give you more evidence:

A) That slot 1 is the problem.

Or if it tests error free:

B) That your memory is incompatible with your mobo in the 4 x 4GB configuration.

If A, then you probably should just go with a 2 x 8GB kit. If B, then you could go with a 4 x 4GB kit on the QVL, to be sure it's compatible. Actually, if A or B, your best bet is to go with a kit on the QVL. The link to the QVL is in one of my previous posts, if you missed it.

Oh BTW, what's the story on the voltage? Is it 1.2V default? Are you able to set it manually if it isn't?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 22, 2017)

Have you tried with old ram only? If it doesn't error out try all slots if possible, still none, id say there is incompatibility with the old and new ram


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 22, 2017)

As @MrGenius said too, I would suggest you to check just with the first slot populated. If you get errors, try taking the processor out, inspect the pins on the socket. Clean the underside of the processor (gold contacts) and put everything back. Also, try with the motherboard outside the chassis to rule out any potential short circuit issues.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 23, 2017)

minstreless said:


> Ok, so, after some checking and memtesting, i can safely say that my leftmost stick seems to be broken or something.
> 
> Try 1: i replaced my old sticks slots (slot 2 and 4) with my new sticks (2x4gb = 8gb in total installed). ran memtest of 10 loops. no errors.
> Try 2: i put my old sticks to slot 1 and 3 while my new sticks remains in slot 2 and 4 (4x4gb = 16gb in total installed). ran memtest of 3 loops. *400+ errors!!*
> ...


28 posts and no one told you to run Memtest one stick of Ram at a time? 
Running all sticks of Ram through the test is a great way to get errors, it proves nothing.
The chances are the old stick of Ram used in slot 1 is faulty, is more likely than the slot itself being damaged.


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 26, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> 28 posts and no one told you to run Memtest one stick of Ram at a time?
> Running all sticks of Ram through the test is a great way to get errors, it proves nothing.
> The chances are the old stick of Ram used in slot 1 is faulty, is more likely than the slot itself being damaged.



so basically, i should take each of the 4 sticks and run them 1 by 1 on slot #1?


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 26, 2017)

Well if slot 1 is causing memory errors with the new or the old DDR4 RAM that means either the CPU's gold plated pads are not making full contact with the lever pins in the socket or the motherboard has a issue with the traces from the socket to that particular DIMM slot.


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 29, 2017)

Blow me bagpipes..

Wow, so i ran 1 stick (2 old and 2 new), one by one, on each 4 slots, and memtest (10 loops) gave......0 errors on all 16 tries! but when i have all 4 sticks mounted, i get 500+ errors. When i mounted 3 sticks on slot 2, 3 and 4, no errors!

Ok.. NOW what is the problem here?? Im puzzled..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2017)

minstreless said:


> Blow me bagpipes..
> 
> Wow, so i ran 1 stick (2 old and 2 new), one by one, on each 4 slots, and memtest (10 loops) gave......0 errors on all 16 tries! but when i have all 4 sticks mounted, i get 500+ errors. When i mounted 3 sticks on slot 2, 3 and 4, no errors!
> 
> Ok.. NOW what is the problem here?? Im puzzled..



Run the old set, then the new set, if both run 0 serors but error when all are together, the ram is incompatible with eachother.


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok. Does it matter which slot i run the old and new set in, or? Just so that is clear.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Just run them as per board manual.


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 29, 2017)

Hmmm. Yep... the sticks are incompatible. I tried combining all 4 sticks and it gave me a ton of errors already.. On a second note, here is my ram info when i start memtest, and these sticks do not seem to be the same after all (i just noticed this right now);
https://ibb.co/dd1fNk

Which is quite interesting as they appear to be identical on the outside in terms of model number, as you can see here;
https://ibb.co/eTakoQ

So.... that leaves me with no choice other than to return the new sticks and go for a 2x8gb to get the desired 16gb ram, huh?


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 29, 2017)

minstreless said:


> So.... that leaves me with no choice other than to return the new sticks and go for a 2x8gb to get the desired 16gb ram, huh?


So what happens if you manually relax the clock speed to 1866 MHz with all slots populated? Is there a change in stability? Best bet though is to get two matched 8 GB sticks for your desired 16 GB, and sell the older 4 GB sticks.


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 29, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> So what happens if you manually relax the clock speed to 1866 MHz with all slots populated? Is there a change in stability? Best bet though is to get two matched 8 GB sticks for your desired 16 GB, and sell the older 4 GB sticks.



After this much trouble, i will just go with matching 16-32gb sticks, return the new sticks i've got and try selling the old one's i've got....


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 29, 2017)

I guess we can mark this one as "Solved" for now. I will send back my newly bought 2x4gb and just invest in some 16gb or 32gb (got a nice deal from a friend who is offering me that kit for $150, which i reckon is a good deal for 32gb, even if they are used for 4 months (i have bought several stuff from him before, never had any issues))

thank you all for the great help and advises so far, as usual!

whoops, sorry for that double post.. :/


----------



## winterwonderland (Jun 30, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Just run them as per board manual.





biffzinker said:


> So what happens if you manually relax the clock speed to 1866 MHz with all slots populated? Is there a change in stability? Best bet though is to get two matched 8 GB sticks for your desired 16 GB, and sell the older 4 GB sticks.



It seems im able to get Kingston HyperX 2x8GB 2133mhz CL14 (HX421C14FBK2/16) for about $100 (used for only 3 months, working perfectly fine). Wouldn't that be a good deal for me with my current setup? I know i should go for CL15-sticks, but won't these HX-sticks do even better, or should i go for the previously mentioned Crucial 4x8GB for $150?


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 1, 2017)

get the hyper x kit
ram is ram ram doesn't wear out
I said before you aren't gonna get 4 sticks running at 2133 on that board


----------

